# Dimming Flood



## VELOCI3 (Aug 15, 2019)

I used these on a rooftop patio. Dims well with a forward phase dimmer and blends in to the architecture so they don’t stick out during the day. The no glare is a huge plus. 

https://www.rablighting.com/feature/led-bullet-floodlight


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

I think RAB has a bilevel option for just that function, I have seen it in their spec sheets but I don't know how it's wired.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

tonino2424 said:


> Are you sure of this info?


Yes, for example look at 

https://www.rablighting.com/sites/default/files/features/datasheets/aled_datasheet_0.pdf

The /BL part numbers are bilevel.


----------

